# Grenna engine



## Peter Short (Apr 13, 2008)

Has anyone come across an engine of this name? A friend posted a photo of an early two stroke grenna piston on another forum, it has a port in the piston.

I did a Google search and found a couple of current ships listed with Grenna Diesels, around the 200 hp, fitted with some kind of nozzle propulsion.

Anyone come across them, know where they are made etc?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## doncontrols (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Peter,

Danish engine: A/S GRENAA MOTORFABRIK
Sdr. Kajgade 1-5 · DK-8500 Grenaa
Tlf.: +45 86 32 06 66 · Fax: +45 86 32 63 90
e-mail: [email protected] · www.grmo.dk

Google with the spelling GRENAA and you should be ok. Only one range, I think, around 1000 - 2000 hp.

Cheers, Don


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

If you want to see Grenaa diesels in action take a trip on "Balmoral" She was re-engined with a pair a few years back. Engineroom viewable from main deck.
See http://www.grmo.dk/do***ents/Complete propulsion systems (2).pdf
Regards


----------

